
Ask HN: Any Swift web frameworks ready to become as strong as Rails/Django? - siquick
Are we likely to see a viable Rails&#x2F;Django type framework for Swift, now its been made available for Linux?
======
niutech
There are a few Swift web frameworks:

[https://github.com/PerfectlySoft/Perfect](https://github.com/PerfectlySoft/Perfect)

[https://github.com/glock45/swifter](https://github.com/glock45/swifter)

[https://github.com/izqui/Taylor](https://github.com/izqui/Taylor)

[https://github.com/brownleej/tailor](https://github.com/brownleej/tailor)

------
atmosx
I dont believe that this would be possible even if Apple was backing such a
framework, which officially is not.

You rarely see a situation where a newcomer can take from day one on any well
established player, on any sector.

I still remember the buzz when Toyota was to join F1. "Experts" where
predicting a championship in 3 years time, because of bigger pockets compared
to others teams. Well, never happened.

------
romanovcode
Swift is really not the right language for web development IMO. Doing this
would be foolish.

~~~
NkWsy
Why?

